# Maybe OLD? Schecter 8 string Hellraiser for '09



## DarkKnight369 (Dec 18, 2008)

Schecter 2009 DIAMOND SERIES Hellraiser C-8 Black Cherry 8-String Electric Guitar

According to DCGL anyway.



> All specs same as HR series,w/EMG-808,Custom Hipshot Bridge,Schecter Locking tuners,Priced less case


----------



## MFB (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm more in love with _this _: Schecter 2008 USA CUSTOM SHOP Avenger flat-top-8 Custom Gloss Black w/Red Biohazard inlays 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 18, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! I will be getting this seeing as i am a total Schecter whore


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Dec 18, 2008)

MFB said:


> I'm more in love with _this _: Schecter 2008 USA CUSTOM SHOP Avenger flat-top-8 Custom Gloss Black w/Red Biohazard inlays 8-String Electric Guitar



While that is hot, the 6 bolt bolt-on turns me off. Set neck 8 is what I want.


----------



## Drew (Dec 18, 2008)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

gatesofcarnage said:


> HOLY SHIT! I will be getting this seeing as i am a total Schecter whore





DarkKnight369 said:


> While that is hot, the 6 bolt bolt-on turns me off. Set neck 8 is what I want.





Drew said:


> Fuck yeah.



I know what I will be getting as an 8 string now


----------



## Se7enMeister (Dec 18, 2008)

if its 27 inch scale i'm buying one


----------



## PlagueX1 (Dec 18, 2008)

O.M.G. *faints*


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> if its 27 inch scale i'm buying one



I could care less if it is 26.5" or if it is 27"  the LTD FM-408 seems to hold up pretty well with the 25.5" scale


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 18, 2008)

Ah man my first schechter may be in the future. I thought the loomis was the best possiblity for that but this one definitely tops that.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow. I didn't think they were going to make an 8, I am very impressed. $899?!?! Hmmmm......


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 18, 2008)

DarkKnight369 said:


> Schecter 2009 DIAMOND SERIES Hellraiser C-8 Black Cherry 8-String Electric Guitar
> 
> According to DCGL anyway.




HOLY SHIT.

I came.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow that is good news. I'd like to see one with specs like the ATX but this would work.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, that's going to be awesome. If only they made an EMG81-8, then I could get an 8 to match my 7


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Wow, that's going to be awesome. If only they made an EMG81-8, then I could get an 8 to match my 7



or/and a 808TW


----------



## Sponge (Dec 18, 2008)

Schecter guitars are seriously underrated guitars. I have a few models and they are simply amazing in tone and feel. The cosmetics are just icing on the cake. Schecter also has been very good with customer service and offering excellent models in left handed options.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 18, 2008)

Sponge said:


> Schecter guitars are seriously underrated guitars. I have a few models and they are simply amazing in tone and feel. The cosmetics are just icing on the cake. Schecter also has been very good with customer service and offering excellent models in left handed options.



I agree. how ever I don't own any  But I have played the Hellrasier 7 at guitar center alot and IF I had the cash I would have gotten that instead of the H-207


----------



## FredGrass (Dec 19, 2008)

This kind of makes me want to sell my freshly acquired 608 while it's minty and call DCGL about a pre-order, or just wait for it. Reason being, I often shit myself when I play my Hellraiser C7. Damn man, thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Harry (Dec 19, 2008)

Awesome stuff, good specs too


----------



## loktide (Dec 19, 2008)




----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 19, 2008)

loktide said:


>


 
This is true...but it still is awsome to know Schecter will be having a Production 8


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 19, 2008)

Holy shit that will be awesome  Im not fussed with a bolt on neck, not for that price  now i just need some form of employment.......


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 19, 2008)

If they literally put out the 8 with the same specs as the Hellraiser, Schecter will probably destroy everyone in the 8 market. I'd pick up one at that price without blinking.

(I called this!)

edit:

"All specs same as HR series,w/EMG-808,Custom Hipshot Bridge,Schecter Locking tuners,Priced less case"

Well that answers that. Saving money now.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 19, 2008)

Must buy. After an Oni though.. and new pickups... DAMN YOU GAS!!!


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 19, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> If they literally put out the 8 with the same specs as the Hellraiser, Schecter will probably destroy everyone in the 8 market. I'd pick up one at that price without blinking.
> 
> (I called this!)
> 
> ...



Yeah, I remember you liking my HR C7, so I can only imagine how nice it would be as an 8


----------



## cyril v (Dec 19, 2008)

I was on the fence about an Ibanez 2228, but I would want to get the body replaced with a different wood, that and i think it's a bit overpriced... The Steph 8 just screams 'you'd be way better off buying a sherman instead" for it's price, that and the lack of a neck pickup. I thought about the Agile, and but I'm not really a fan of the body shape.

I already own a Hellraiser, and have had no problems with what people claim is a huge neck. This is a bit of a no brainer for me, that price is perfect 

Hopefully they release the Blackout 8's soon, as I'd like to give those a try.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 19, 2008)

^ Blackout 8's would be insane. I've become a pretty huge fan of the standard ones, so i would LOVE to hear them tuned down to G#


----------



## 70Seven (Dec 19, 2008)

Man I am so impressed with Schecter, they do so many things the right way. A Hellraiser 8 that's like the Hellraiser C7 would be a RG2228 killer for sure! I was never interested in buying an 8, but I like this idea, we'll see...


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 19, 2008)

It'll be really interesting to see how well it does, and also to see just how much it will cost in Australian dollars ... so it may not actually end up that great value for me


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Dec 19, 2008)

I really had a feeling this was coming my way. I always loved the black cherry color too, but I never bought the Hellraiser. I chose the Loomis and ATX over it. I still wanted a black cherry hellraiser in my collection. If they make this in white though, I will probably have to get that instead. 

Just for the record, since there seems to be possible confusion, this isn't bolt on according to DCGL. Its the same Hellraiser in 6 and 7 strings, the only difference is the hipshot bridge in place of the tune. I do wish they would make an 8 string tune o matic soon though.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

Need. Money.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 19, 2008)

That is very tempting. Very tempting indeed.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 19, 2008)

Man - with how the HR 7 looks in cherry black, this 8 will definitely be a winner!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Man - with how the HR 7 looks in cherry black, this 8 will definitely be a winner!





and its good to see 2 mods post in a row now


----------



## hairychris (Dec 19, 2008)

That's interesting. A Hipshot bridge instead of a TOM, with the TOM being the only thing I find annoying about my C7 (after lacquer stripping from the neck). Well, that and it weighs a frigging ton!!

I won't be buying one but I can see it being a very bad-assed instrument. 26.5 inch neck won't be a handful either...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

hairychris said:


> That's interesting. A Hipshot bridge instead of a TOM, with the TOM being the only thing I find annoying about my C7 (after lacquer stripping from the neck). Well, that and it weighs a frigging ton!!
> 
> I won't be buying one but I can see it being a very bad-assed instrument.



it isn't really like they have to many choices on a bridge though  it is either a Kahler trem or something which would probablly make it cost about the same as the SC-608B or a Hipshot  

And even if it weighs a ton I still want one


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 19, 2008)

Any of the Schecters i have had or played didnt way that much not like a fucking LP


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

So I got bored, Again and thought hey everyone is wanting to see what the C-8 Hellraiser is like so I did a Photpshop mock up of what it might look like so here it is.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Dec 19, 2008)

HOLY @$$ $!)* !*&#ING BUTT @#$&#37;ER &*#@.

This year is going to be good for sweet guitars.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1312329 said:


> HOLY @$$ $!)* !*&#ING BUTT @#$%ER &*#@.
> 
> This year is going to be good for sweet guitars.



 and if the Schecter C-8 is anything like that I will be trying to find anyway to get it


----------



## cyril v (Dec 19, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> So I got bored, Again and thought hey everyone is wanting to see what the C-8 Hellraiser is like so I did a Photpshop mock up of what it might look like so here it is.



Is that what the bridge should actually look like? Is it like the bridge on the 7321? Because that thing shredded my hands when I tried it at GC.

Nice Mockup btw.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

cyril v said:


> Is that what the bridge should actually look like? Is it like the bridge on the 7321? Because that thing shredded my hands when I tried it at GC.
> 
> Nice Mockup btw.



thanks. and No it isn't really anything like the RG7321 bridge.

This is the bridge that it says it will use. the same as the ESP/LTD 8 strings use. But they will match the tuners more then likely 






8 String Fixed .125 Guitar Bridge Black > Store > Hipshot Products


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Blackout 8's would be insane. I've become a pretty huge fan of the standard ones, so i would LOVE to hear them tuned down to G#



Black Out 8s would slay! But I gotta say that G# isn't nearly as heavy as Ab!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

Nick1 said:


> Black Out 8s would slay! But I gotta say that G# isn't nearly as heavy as Ab!



and ren't they both HIGHER then F#?  or Are you two talking about some weird ass tuning?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm going to have to honestly say "meh". It's cool they're doing it, but it's not for me. It seems like they didn't put time into making an 8. Looks like a simple port job from the 7 which is unfortunate. Words cant express how much I hate the EMG 808s as well. Hopefully their necks are bit more ergonomic than the 7-string ones too.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I'm going to have to honestly say "meh". It's cool they're doing it, but it's not for me. It seems like they didn't put time into making an 8. Looks like a simple port job from the 7 which is unfortunate. Words cant express how much I hate the EMG 808s as well. *Hopefully their necks are bit more ergonomic than the 7-string ones too*.



I agree. How ever the 808s didnt bother me when I played the RG2228


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 19, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I'm going to have to honestly say "meh". It's cool they're doing it, but it's not for me. It seems like they didn't put time into making an 8. Looks like a simple port job from the 7 which is unfortunate. Words cant express how much I hate the EMG 808s as well. Hopefully their necks are bit more ergonomic than the 7-string ones too.



I LOVE Schecter Hellraiser seven string necks. If the eights are a modified version of those I will be buying one of these. Of course I'll have to hit up Dan for some Drop Bear 8s.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I agree. How ever the 808s didnt bother me when I played the RG2228



Well they bother me a LOT. That's why they're sitting in a drawer somewhere collecting dust where they belong; no longer able to hurt my precious Ibanez 8 



ohio_eric said:


> I LOVE Schecter Hellraiser seven string necks. If the eights are a modified version of those I will be buying one of these. Of course I'll have to hit up Dan for some Drop Bear 8s.



That's cool, it's just my opinion. I thought the Hellraiser 7 was one of the worst playing sevens I have ever owned, I could not _wait _to return it. But...they _are _quality guitars, especially for the price.


----------



## Stephen (Dec 19, 2008)

Nick1 said:


> Black Out 8s would slay! But I gotta say that G# isn't nearly as heavy as Ab!





Same note


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Well they bother me a LOT. That's why they're sitting in a drawer somewhere collecting dust where they belong; no longer able to hurt my precious Ibanez 8



 so what do you have in you Ibanez now?


----------



## PlagueX1 (Dec 19, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> and if the Schecter C-8 is anything like that I will be trying to find anyway to get it



+1


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

PlagueX1 said:


> +1



 however it would be nice if they did make it like at least a 27" or even did a 27.5" like someone else said the 27.5" would make sences seeing as how they made all of thier7 string guitars a 26.5" scale


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> so what do you have in you Ibanez now?



A 'Cold Sweat' by Bare Knuckle. Here is a pic of it. I have a custom made pickguard coming which will cover up the neck pickup route as well. More on this soon with a token picstory.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> A 'Cold Sweat' by Bare Knuckle. Here is a pic of it. I have a custom made pickguard coming which will cover up the neck pickup route as well. More on this soon with a token picstory.



cool. how much room is left between the pickup and the side of the route?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 19, 2008)

I've already been GASing for another Schecter 7.. now i'll be drooling over the Schecter 8s too!! 
Thanks for pointing this out to us dude!


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 19, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> cool. how much room is left between the pickup and the side of the route?



It actually fits in just right, but I still want the pickguard to cover it up better.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> It actually fits in just right, but I still want the pickguard to cover it up better.



cool. I bet it will look badass with the pickguard too man


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 19, 2008)

cyril v said:


> I was on the fence about an Ibanez 2228, but I would want to get the body replaced with a different wood, that and i think it's a bit overpriced... The Steph 8 just screams 'you'd be way better off buying a sherman instead" for it's price, that and the lack of a neck pickup. I thought about the Agile, and but I'm not really a fan of the body shape.
> 
> I already own a Hellraiser, and have had no problems with what people claim is a huge neck. This is a bit of a no brainer for me, that price is perfect
> 
> *Hopefully they release the Blackout 8's soon, as I'd like to give those a try.*



As far as I know you can custom order them as of now, or atleast that was the last I heard. Idk, hit SD up with an email, I'll bet they'll make you a set if you'll shell out the cash. Dino from DH has some already, so it's not like they haven't done it once before.



twiztedchild said:


> So I got bored, Again and thought hey everyone is wanting to see what the C-8 Hellraiser is like so I did a Photpshop mock up of what it might look like so here it is.




This looks awesome... I just really wish they'd put a maple/ebony fretboard on them, I have a standing hatred of rosewood... But for that price, if it's nice then I think I could deal if I had to


----------



## Kronpox (Dec 19, 2008)

So Schecter's finally doing what they should have done last year when the 608b and fm408 came out. IMO they waited too long to realise that a C8 Hellraiser would be awesome, they missed out on a lot of impulse buys which got handed to the fm408 instead.

It's still cool, I'm not going to buy one, but there's nothing wrong with having more 8 strings on the market


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Dec 19, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> That's cool, it's just my opinion. I thought the Hellraiser 7 was one of the worst playing sevens I have ever owned, I could not _wait _to return it. But...they _are _quality guitars, especially for the price.



I thought that when I played 2006 and earlier models. 2007 and 2008 models I love. I think the neck got better over time.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> This looks awesome... I just really wish they'd put a maple/ebony fretboard on them, I have a standing hatred of rosewood... But for that price, if it's nice then I think I could deal if I had to



Thanks  and yeah it would be nice if theymade it with a Ebony board


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 19, 2008)

Holy shit.

As of right now, I'm saving up for one of these  I love how the schecter C7s feel but never really had enough inspiration to buy, but the fact that there's now an 8 string version coming and they're only 900, I think this gives me true reason to get one.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

XeoFLCL said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> As of right now, I'm saving up for one of these


----------



## machine_head1 (Dec 19, 2008)

c-8 ftw, cant wait to see pics like


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Never used a Schecter locking tuner! Thats a change for the better Im sure.


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 19, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Same note



Im glad someone got that joke.


----------



## Randomist (Dec 19, 2008)

i hate the fact that all we'll get in the uk are the scraps that weren't ordered by you lucky ******s in the usa and usa guitar shops. why can't schecter raise production a bit and let us have some reliable stock? 

i think 27.5 would be a good length to make this, its a bit longer than the 2228 for that F# but not so long its daunting in the way a 30" scale can be.


----------



## cyril v (Dec 19, 2008)

Randomist said:


> i hate the fact that all we'll get in the uk are the scraps that weren't ordered by you lucky ******s in the usa and usa guitar shops. why can't schecter raise production a bit and let us have some reliable stock?
> 
> i think *27.5* would be a good length to make this, its a bit longer than the 2228 for that F# but not so long its daunting in the way a 30" scale can be.



let us pray


----------



## larry (Dec 19, 2008)

oh snap!!! 
ibanez is in trouble. rondomusic, esp and schecter are
putting out affordable 8's. 

rob nishida and his pals
better think fast!!!! (ahemneck-thru rga8 with zero-edge tremahem)


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

larry said:


> oh snap!!!
> ibanez is in trouble. rondomusic, esp and schecter are
> putting out affordable 8's.
> 
> ...



OR a Iceman 8


----------



## larry (Dec 19, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> OR a Iceman 8



wasn't there a post on here that had pics of 
fredrick's LACS iceman 8???

i'm not a big fan of the iceman, but it does look a hell of alot
better as an 8. 

ibby better have some new 8's at namm this year.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 19, 2008)

larry said:


> wasn't there a post on here that had pics of
> fredrick's LACS iceman 8???
> 
> i'm not a big fan of the iceman, but it does look a hell of alot
> ...



I think so. I also have a mock up I did of an Iceman 8 in this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/73687-mock-up-of-pure-win-twiztedchild-edition.html


----------



## Ishan (Dec 20, 2008)

They really should put out that Meshuggah sig Iceman 8, they would sell like hot cakes  even with the monstrous 30.5" scale


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Dec 20, 2008)

It would be logical for them to make it 27.5 considering their 7's are 26.5 and their 6's are 25.5.

I'm hoping it is 27.5.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 20, 2008)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1313035 said:


> It would be logical for them to make it 27.5 considering their 7's are 26.5 and their 6's are 25.5.
> 
> I'm hoping it is 27.5.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 21, 2008)

ibby better have some new 8's at namm this year.

If they do and even if its Mahogany thru or something then would I buy it for $2000 or this for $900?


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow. I own a black cherry 7-string Hellraiser, and I really want this 8 too! I just hope it has black binding and hardware too, so it matches the bridge and pick-ups, aswell as make it look a little more different from the 7!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 21, 2008)

leonardo7 said:


> ibby better have some new 8's at namm this year.
> 
> If they do and even if its Mahogany thru or something then would I buy it for $2000 or this for $900?



I think its pretty awesome you will be able to buy this Neckthru Mahogany archtop with maple top, EMGs, Hipshot bridge, AND locking tuners for $899 verses the Ibanez Bolt on....basswood body, emgs, ibanez bridge, ibanez tuners for $1400+?!? 

The Schecter makes a whole lot more since to me.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 21, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I think its pretty awesome you will be able to buy this Neckthru Mahogany archtop with maple top, EMGs, Hipshot bridge, AND locking tuners for $899 or the Ibanez Bolt on....basswood body, emgs, ibanez bridge, ibanez tuners for $1400+?!?





That's a pretty good point. 

As far as the scale length goes if it 26.5" I would be cool with that because I would just tune it low A to high G.


----------



## Piledriver (Dec 21, 2008)

Ishan said:


> They really should put out that Meshuggah sig Iceman 8, they would sell like hot cakes  even with the monstrous 30.5" scale



i am not a big fan of 8 stringers,but i would buy it if it would be exactly like they have,they look like pure sex.
but if the hellraiser would be 27+ i might be game for that as well.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 21, 2008)

Ishan said:


> They really should put out that Meshuggah sig Iceman 8, they would sell like hot cakes  even with the monstrous 30.5" scale



I agree 

But are normal strings actually that long or would you have to order extra long strings  Cause I know my D string on my 006 usually only has maybe 2 inches left after I put it through the tuner.


----------



## cyril v (Dec 21, 2008)

Piledriver said:


> i am not a big fan of 8 stringers,but i would buy it if it would be exactly like they have,they look like pure sex.
> but if the hellraiser would be 27+ i might be game for that as well.



I don't even like the regular Iceman., *BUT* it just looks "right", with the longer neck and 8strings... I'd like to have one, but more than likely if Ibanez made it, it would be made of Basswood and probably be $2k.


----------



## REDBEARD (Dec 21, 2008)

An 8 string with quality components for 900 bucks? Count me in. Im hoping for 27.5" scale. As it was stated before, it seems logical since the 6's are 25.5 and the 7s are 26.5. My rico is 27.5 and it works great. Ive got it tuned down a whole step and the action is still tight without going up in string guage. It would be nice to have another 8 to bring wherever I go without worrying about my beautiful rico getting hurt. 

If they make it 27.5" with a thinner neck than the usual hellraisers I'm gonna cream my pants.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 21, 2008)

cyril v said:


> I don't even like the regular Iceman., *BUT* it just looks "right", with the longer neck and 8strings... I'd like to have one, but more than likely if Ibanez made it, it would be made of Basswood and probably be $2k.



Could always get Ran Guitars to make it for you. but you would be paying about $3400 USD maybe more


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 22, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Could always get Ran Guitars to make it for you. but you would be paying about $3400 USD maybe more



Plus isn't RAN having some quality issues lately? I remember someone (I think on here) even stated that it took them 15 months to get the guitar built and to him.

IDK about you, but if I order a custom and they say at max a year, and 15 months later I'm just getting a guitar, I'd be pissed.

Although that Iceman 8 DOES look sexy, and like stated the Iceman def (IMO) looks like it was made to be an 8, the 6 looks weird.


----------



## REDBEARD (Dec 22, 2008)

Just thought of this:

What if Schecter was going to release a V8 Hellraiser? MMMM.....I like it....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 22, 2008)

I wish I could stand Schecters, they have great specs, as well as prices, and good quality to boot. I just have yet to play one that's comfortable. I'm definitely excited about this nonetheless. The more competition in the 8 string market, the more other companies try to out do their rivals.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 22, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> Plus isn't RAN having some quality issues lately? I remember someone (I think on here) even stated that it took them 15 months to get the guitar built and to him.
> 
> IDK about you, but if I order a custom and they say at max a year, and 15 months later I'm just getting a guitar, I'd be pissed.
> 
> Although that Iceman 8 DOES look sexy, and like stated the Iceman def (IMO) looks like it was made to be an 8, the 6 looks weird.



 but isn't that the same with ESP custom shop? but its like 18 months?


----------



## hairychris (Dec 22, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I think its pretty awesome you will be able to buy this *Neckthru Mahogany archtop with maple top*, EMGs, Hipshot bridge, AND locking tuners for $899 verses the Ibanez Bolt on....basswood body, emgs, ibanez bridge, ibanez tuners for $1400+?!?
> 
> The Schecter makes a whole lot more since to me.



Not exactly. The neck's 3 piece mahogany set, and the top is more of a veneer then anything.

Fantastic bang for buck. And I hope that the 808s sound as good in it as the 707s do in the C7. It'll play very differently to the Ibby, though.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 22, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> but isn't that the same with ESP custom shop? but its like 18 months?



I thought ESP was only like 9  But the guy I was referring to was told he'd get the guitar in like 9-10 months after he ordered it, then didn't get it for 15. I'd kill myself waiting 

And I have to say, if Ibanez doesn't do an Iceman 8 I may have to look into using that shape for a custom...


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 22, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> I thought ESP was only like 9  But the guy I was referring to was told he'd get the guitar in like 9-10 months after he ordered it, then didn't get it for 15. I'd kill myself waiting
> 
> And I have to say, if Ibanez doesn't do an Iceman 8 I may have to look into using that shape for a custom...



Honestly with All custom shops it depends on how busy there are. You've got to realize there isn't a HUGE demand for custom guitars, because not everyone can afford them and not everyone understands the quality of (most)custom shop guitars.....which is one reason BC Rich has a bad rep actually. But build times Always depends on how many orders they have to complete. I remember last year Neal Moser's wait time was 2 years.....he compiled a list on his forum of all the people in order so they'd know when their guitar got closer to being built. It wasn't that long just because he's slow, it was long because he built so many guitars and its only 2 - 3 guys building the guitars at a time in his shop and Neal does most of the work himself. (Other two is a guy named Louis and then a guy that used to work with him at BC Rich). But to get to the point, its all about supply and demand.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 22, 2008)

great news


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 22, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Honestly with All custom shops it depends on how busy there are. You've got to realize there isn't a HUGE demand for custom guitars, because not everyone can afford them and not everyone understands the quality of (most)custom shop guitars.....which is one reason BC Rich has a bad rep actually. But build times Always depends on how many orders they have to complete. I remember last year Neal Moser's wait time was 2 years.....he compiled a list on his forum of all the people in order so they'd know when their guitar got closer to being built. It wasn't that long just because he's slow, it was long because he built so many guitars and its only 2 - 3 guys building the guitars at a time in his shop and Neal does most of the work himself. (Other two is a guy named Louis and then a guy that used to work with him at BC Rich). But to get to the point, its all about supply and demand.



True, you'd figure the estimate wasn't 6-7 months off when you actually got it though.

But back to the topic, when exactly is NAMM going to be? I'm really looking forward to seeing this beast! I'm praying they put one 8 string out with a Kahler  that would be insane!


----------



## Ishan (Dec 22, 2008)

I sincerely hope they wont screwup the scale length on this.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 22, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Wow, that's going to be awesome. If only they made an EMG81-8, then I could get an 8 to match my 7



Isn't 707 and 808 is same as 81 but more strings ? (NOTE: I HATE EMG)



canuck brian said:


> If they literally put out the 8 with the same specs as the Hellraiser, Schecter will probably destroy everyone in the 8 market.



No it will not. I have thought's about it.

It's KOREAN made. It's just can't be against Ibanez, just coz of quality control and stuff like that. Yes I think that Ibanez made a HUGE mistake when they put 808 in a basswood with bolt-on thin neck. But anyway KOREA<JAPAN it's an axiom. 

Anyway I think it's not the last Schecter 8 string guitar. Coz Schecter, as you know, have a guitars for all and everyone. I mean a BUNCH af models and especially BUNCH of 7 strings. And more than 75&#37; of models aviable for lefty. So I think we will see a budget model as Omen or Demon 8 that will be China made.

Anyway I will talk with my boss to order it in a first shipping. And I need backup so I think I will get it. The dream of mine is have 8 Sherman as first, some guitar for backup (I think it would be Schecter, coz I am a Schecter official distributor here in Ukraine, and it's cheaper that Ibby and it's just a backup) and LTD FM 408 or 418 (AS I know 418 will replace 408 in 2009) and rip out the frets 

About scale. Dudes really relax about it. I was put 0.68 on 25" PRS tune it to F# and it was ABSOLUTTELY PLAYABLE. You just need some time to spend with a guitar and your string control and fingers on a left hand will get it over it and start to fell a guitar. Also as for me the shorter scale is more comfortable than long. (And also I think that long/short fingers and big/small hands stuff is a BULLSHIT) So as for me 26.5 would be better. 

So I am for one too


----------



## REDBEARD (Dec 22, 2008)

They're not going to make it smaller than 26.5", thats for sure. So knowing that I think im gonna need one. I'd be very happy if they went to 27.5" but part of me thinks its gonna be either 26.5" or maybe 27" because like it or not, I dont think a 27.5" scale guitar will sell very well in Guitar Center.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 22, 2008)

Holy shit.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 22, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Isn't 707 and 808 is same as 81 but more strings ? (NOTE: I HATE EMG)



Nope. The 707 is sort of a mix of the 81 and 85, and the 808 is the 8-string version of it. 

The 81-7 is the 7-string version of the 81.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 22, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> I thought ESP was only like 9  But the guy I was referring to was told he'd get the guitar in like 9-10 months after he ordered it, then didn't get it for 15. I'd kill myself waiting
> 
> And I have to say, if Ibanez doesn't do an Iceman 8 I may have to look into using that shape for a custom...



I see your points. But like someone else said about the demand IF i was qouted lets say 9 months but had to wait 15 to get it WITHOUT someone telling me then I would be pissed. If they told me I would be a little upset but wouldn't be wondering where the hell it was


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 22, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I see your points. But like someone else said about the demand IF i was qouted lets say 9 months but had to wait 15 to get it WITHOUT someone telling me then I would be pissed. If they told me I would be a little upset but wouldn't be wondering where the hell it was



Haha true  If I didn't get any notice I'd probably be in the process of filing suit or something by the time I even got the guitar 



eleven59 said:


> Nope. The 707 is sort of a mix of the 81 and 85, and the 808 is the 8-string version of it.
> 
> The 81-7 is the 7-string version of the 81.



This is correct, and unfortunately it took quite a long time for EMG to release the 81/60-7, so I'm hoping that they'll have the 81/60-8's ready fast. Cause I know I wasn't a big fan of 707's, but I did like the 81-7 and the 60-7 was nice if you wanted a cleaner tone.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 22, 2008)

its awesome that they're doing this, and hopefully this will get some more companies on the bandwagon. But honestly, do we need yet another black production 8? Even if it was just a natural color it'd be better than more black. I mean all the production 8's are black with 808's and hipshots (sans the 2228) so a different color would be even a bit cooler I think.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 22, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> its awesome that they're doing this, and hopefully this will get some more companies on the bandwagon. But honestly, do we need yet another black production 8? Even if it was just a natural color it'd be better than more black. I mean all the production 8's are black with 808's and hipshots (sans the 2228) so a different color would be even a bit cooler I think.



Doesn't it say it's going to be the Black Cherry colour?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 22, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Doesn't it say it's going to be the Black Cherry colour?



Yes i does


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 22, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Doesn't it say it's going to be the Black Cherry colour?





twiztedchild said:


> Yes i does



still not enough


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 22, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> still not enough



Dude, Black Cherry isn't black. Therefore, it's not another black production 8-string. It's red.







I have one of these and the finish is freaking beautiful, and not as dark as this picture.


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 22, 2008)

Is what we see on those a veneer or is it the actual quilted maple top we see?


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 22, 2008)

leonardo7 said:


> Is what we see on those a veneer or is it the actual quilted maple top we see?



A veneer is still quilted maple. I'm not sure how thick the top on these are, but I'm reasonably certain it's real maple and not "photoflame".


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 23, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> A veneer is still quilted maple. I'm not sure how thick the top on these are, but I'm reasonably certain it's real maple and not "photoflame".



IIRC it's real just really thin, I think somebody asked them on UG, but IDK. 

Regardless, it's still not black. And them saying "black cherry" is enough for us to know it's not black, unless they divide by zero on us and say because this is an 8 the color is the same but called something different


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 23, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Dude, Black Cherry isn't black. Therefore, it's not another black production 8-string. It's red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm very aware of that, I never said black cherry was black. I still stand by my statement, it's not enough.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 23, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> I'm very aware of that, I never said black cherry was black. I still stand by my statement, it's not enough.



Then you're not standing by your previous statement:



> But honestly, do we need yet another black production 8? Even if it was just a natural color it'd be better than more black. I mean all the production 8's are black with 808's and hipshots (sans the 2228) so a different color would be even a bit cooler I think.



It's not black, therefore, you were wrong in this statement. It's a different colour, therefore it's a bit cooler, in your opinion.

How is trans-red not enough? It's not like they're designing it to your specifications to please you and you alone.


----------



## Lankles (Dec 23, 2008)

So transparent red is still too .. black?


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Dec 23, 2008)

LOl @ color discussion. I'm dying for some real pics of this thing. I think I remember reading someone asking when namm is going to be so we can see the real pics, and I was curious as to when that was too, anyone know?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 23, 2008)

I think its Jan. If I'm wrong someone that does know please correct me


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 23, 2008)

oh sweet.

though i agree with kronpox, this should have come out when ltd released their 8's, possibly before. 

regardless, i'm totally gonna get one of these (assuming they make a lefty version) after about $2k worth of various other GAS list items are satisfied


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 23, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Then you're not standing by your previous statement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I mean is that it's still basically the same as the other 8s in production. And I meant a new color would be nice, not just the same two colors shecter always uses on the hellraisers. I'm done.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 23, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> What I mean is that it's still basically the same as the other 8s in production. And I meant a new color would be nice, not just the same two colors shecter always uses on the hellraisers. I'm done.



I see what you mean about the Schecter colors (I want more too, like a natural!!!  ) but I'm still confused as to the other two 8 part. W/e, this guitar is gonna be amazing  

So if this is gonna have a hipshot could I get an 8 string Kahler on there? Or would that be impossible?


----------



## lefty robb (Dec 23, 2008)

I think Schecter has the Henry Ford mentality as "The customer can have any color they want as long as its Black Cherry"


----------



## Krankguitarist (Dec 23, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> I think Schecter has the Henry Ford mentality as "The customer can have any color they want as long as its Black Cherry"



Ain't that the truth.

I could deal with it if they got rid of the gaudy abalone binding. Way too much bling for my tastes, and this is coming from a guy who owns two paul reed smiths.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 23, 2008)

Krankguitarist said:


> Ain't that the truth.
> 
> I could deal with it if they got rid of the gaudy abalone binding. Way too much bling for my tastes, and this is coming from a guy who owns two paul reed smiths.



Ever seen one in person? Way more subtle than you'd think. The website pictures make it look like the finish is really dark and the binding's really bright, but in reality, the binding's much darker than it looks, and the finish is lighter.


----------



## Krankguitarist (Dec 23, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Ever seen one in person? Way more subtle than you'd think. The website pictures make it look like the finish is really dark and the binding's really bright, but in reality, the binding's much darker than it looks, and the finish is lighter.



Yeah dude, I've owned a black hellraiser c-7 . I've played a bunch of the black cherry one's at guitar center too.

It's a personal preference thing, really. But Schecter seems to have a bad habit of doing really bling-y stuff to their guitars. Putting abalone binding on a black guitar is kinda like putting spinner rims on a honda civic.

Then again, I don't really like abalone binding or spinner rims. And to be fair they don't make a black guitar with abalone binding anymore.

I'd much rather have this sort of aesthetic on a schecter:


----------



## yevetz (Dec 23, 2008)

lefty robb said:


> I think Schecter has the Henry Ford mentality as "The customer can have any color they want as long as its Black Cherry"



I will read his book soon BTW right after Jose Ramirez book "Thibgs about the guitar" that I am reading now. 

Sorry for offtop


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 23, 2008)

HOLY SHIT GUYS!!! HERE IT IS 

Check out DCGL!

Does Kahler have an 8 string bridge that would fit this?


----------



## thebhef (Dec 23, 2008)

NAMM is January 15-18, I believe.


----------



## Tombinator (Dec 23, 2008)

Think I might have found my new girlfriend...

The specs are the same as the 7 string Hellraiser. Boing!

Dusty, I'm sure the regular trem and hybrid might work. You'll just have to reroute the cavity for the Kahler bridge.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 23, 2008)

approove


----------



## yevetz (Dec 23, 2008)

only thing that I am afraid of is acces to high frets on a 8 string. You know what I mean


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 23, 2008)

I WANT IT.

NOW.

GIVE IT TO ME.


----------



## Korngod (Dec 23, 2008)

how come they all just use khalers? cant they design their own like ibanez or am I not understanding a reason behind esp and schecter just using them? Overall that looks badass but the neck looks like an 8 lane highway.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 23, 2008)

Korngod said:


> how come they all just use khalers? cant they design their own like ibanez or am I not understanding a reason behind esp and schecter just using them? Overall that looks badass but the neck looks like an 8 lane highway.



Coz it's cheaper with stoptail, and also 8 string trem are too young as 8 string guitars too. Se we must wait a bit and then, I'm sure someone will put 8 string with trem in mass production. I will not be confused if it would be Schecter


----------



## Krankguitarist (Dec 23, 2008)

Korngod said:


> how come they all just use khalers? cant they design their own like ibanez or am I not understanding a reason behind esp and schecter just using them? Overall that looks badass but the neck looks like an 8 lane highway.



You mean Hipshot.

And the answer is simple...why mess with perfection? The hipshot hardrails are excellent bridges. Plus, not many other companies make 8 string bridges. Can't say that I've seen a tonepros 8 string TOM, which seems to be their bridge of choice otherwise.

It's easier to deal with the string locks on the ibanez bridge, too.

I'll pass by this one though, had a hellraiser 7, hated it. Maybe if they switched the board to ebony and offered a satin finish...


----------



## yevetz (Dec 23, 2008)

Krankguitarist said:


> You mean Hipshot.
> 
> And the answer is simple...why mess with perfection? The hipshot hardrails are excellent bridges. Plus, not many other companies make 8 string bridges. Can't say that I've seen a tonepros 8 string TOM, which seems to be their bridge of choice otherwise.
> 
> ...



Oh he was talk about hardtail?


----------



## Ishan (Dec 23, 2008)

From the look of it it's 26.5" scale... or they did a great job adapting the proportions.


----------



## Krankguitarist (Dec 23, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Oh he was talk about hardtail?



I figured that must've been the case...schecter and ESP haven't come out with any 8's with kahlers.


----------



## Korngod (Dec 23, 2008)

Krankguitarist said:


> You mean Hipshot.
> 
> And the answer is simple...why mess with perfection? The hipshot hardrails are excellent bridges. Plus, not many other companies make 8 string bridges. Can't say that I've seen a tonepros 8 string TOM, which seems to be their bridge of choice otherwise.
> 
> ...



 yea i meant hipshot but my hands wanted to type khaler!


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Dec 23, 2008)

I did some photshoping and I have to conclude it's impossible to tell from the picture lol. The EMGs from end to end seem to suggest it is a 20" scale which makes no sense... I have a feeling that it's 27" though, no rational reason just a hunch from looking at it.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 23, 2008)

ILd&#208;&#198;Mc&#186;&#179;;1316995 said:


> I did some photshoping and I have to conclude it's impossible to tell from the picture lol. The EMGs from end to end seem to suggest it is a 20" scale which makes no sense... I have a feeling that it's 27" though, no rational reason just a hunch from looking at it.



Dude are you sure that ou made measurment from nut to bridge? Coz your EMG's is only on a neck line


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 23, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


>



*Changes pants*

Schecter C8 Hellraiser harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 23, 2008)

Real EMG 808 is 10cm......on a pics it's 2.5cm (4 times smaller) . all scale leght on a pic is 18.5 cm so. 

MATH SKILLZ!!! 

18.5*4=74

1 inch = 2.54 cm

so

74/2.54=29.1338 

What a fuck????


----------



## yevetz (Dec 23, 2008)

taking the bigger pic

real emg 10 cm....4 cm on a pic (2.5 times smaller) 29 cm scale on a pic

29*2.5=72.5

72.5/2.54=28.5433

WHAT A FUCK?????!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## yevetz (Dec 23, 2008)

Dudes...tell me please how long 707 is ....thanks

I know it's a silly stuff to do,,,but there is no other way to find out for now


----------



## PlagueX1 (Dec 23, 2008)

TheHandOfStone said:


> *Changes pants*
> 
> Schecter C8 Hellraiser harnesses the souls of 1,000 dead viking lords.



OMG
OMG

hmnahmnahmnahmnahmnahmna 

I'm speechless truely speachless. GAH! GAS LIKE NO OTHER!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 23, 2008)

PlagueX1 said:


> OMG
> OMG
> 
> hmnahmnahmnahmnahmnahmna
> ...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 23, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> HOLY SHIT GUYS!!! HERE IT IS
> 
> Check out DCGL!
> 
> Does Kahler have an 8 string bridge that would fit this?





twiztedchild said:


> So I got bored, Again and thought hey everyone is wanting to see what the C-8 Hellraiser is like so I did a Photpshop mock up of what it might look like so here it is.


 I got it to the EXACT Specs!!   Silver Tuning Pegs and Black Bridge.............Maybe they stole My Photoshop? 





yevetz said:


> Real EMG 808 is 10cm......on a pics it's 2.5cm (4 times smaller) . all scale leght on a pic is 18.5 cm so.
> 
> MATH SKILLZ!!!
> 
> ...




 But Hell IF your Math skills are right, I wouldn't know I am no good at it , then Nice thats what at least a29" scale if that is right?


----------



## Våd Hamster (Dec 23, 2008)

Haha it was only a matter of time

Beautiful that thing is. But now what am I gonna do with my Agile GAS?


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Dec 23, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Dude are you sure that out made measurement from nut to bridge? Coz your EMG's is only on a neck line



My bad, Your'e right I didn't I don't know much about scale length really. Just how it feels and plays.

Here is one that is right.






The EMG 808 is 4 inches long apparently. So in all likelyhood it is 26.5", major bummer.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 23, 2008)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1317148 said:


> The EMG 808 is 4 inches long apparently. So in all likelyhood it is 26.5", major bummer.




Not totally. 26.5" is still better then 25.5"  


I know it isn't better then 27" or even a 27.5" though


----------



## PlagueX1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Im so excited for this. Might actually push me to go 8.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll see that 26.5" scale.....and raise you $899 for my new Schecter (I think....still awaiting the new Ibanez 7's and possibly other new things from Schecter)


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 24, 2008)

7deadlysins666 said:


> I'll see that 26.5" scale.....and raise you $899 for my new Schecter (I think....still awaiting the new Ibanez 7's and possibly other new things from Schecter)



 $899 for a *26.5"* Scale 8 string is pretty damn good if you ask me. I was thinking of getting the FM-408, Because It seems I will never have money when the Agiles become available again or they would be sold out before I got there  So a $899 Schecter 8 string!?  I know now what my next guitar most likely WILL be.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey I'd much rather a 26.5 scale than a 25.5 

If it were up to me though... It's be a 30" scale, cause I'm fucking bad like that 

But I'm thinking I'll settle! This with a black Kahler 8 string trem... Get some black locking tuners, black knobs, strap locks, maybe a leather strap... (I wonder if they'll have a black version?!?!? haha JK! A white one would be  though...) I'm thinking it'll run about:

$900 - guitar
$220 - Kahler
$80 (?) - tuners (how am I gonna get 8  )
$15 - knobs
$60 - Strap + strap locks
$1275

Hmmm... I'm gonna pray to god I got an A on my college midterm, that would certainly give me some begging leverage with my dad, plus my birthday's the 8th... This is how that convo will go: 

Mom + Dad: "so what do you want for your birthday sport?"

Me: "Uhh... $900..." 

Dad: ""

Mom: " CUT YOUR HAIR"


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 24, 2008)

26.5" = ADGCFAD Tuning plus High G?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 24, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> 26.5" = ADGCFAD Tuning plus High G?



You probably could if you wanted to.

Somewhere around here there's a link to a guy who sells .005 strings, and I think he's eventually gonna have an .004-.002, you may want to look around for that.

I'm ok with F#BEADGbe though


----------



## COBHC (Dec 24, 2008)

They got a pic up on the dcgl site !!!

Looks awesome

Schecter 2009 DIAMOND SERIES Hellraiser C-8 Black Cherry 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Alekke (Dec 24, 2008)

DAMN!!!  I WANT THAT IN EUROPE AND I WANT IT SOOON!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 24, 2008)

Major fucking GAS for this


----------



## Xaios (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, that actually works quite nicely.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 24, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> You probably could if you wanted to.
> 
> Somewhere around here there's a link to a guy who sells .005 strings, and I think he's eventually gonna have an .004-.002, you may want to look around for that.
> 
> I'm ok with F#BEADGbe though



i've done it on 25.5" with a pack of 8s for the top 6 and a low 48. for the lowest string. Dunno how well it'd work on 26.5" scale though.


----------



## Ishan (Dec 24, 2008)

A friend of mine tune to drop F on his C7 Blackjack (with a .074) and it's OK for him. Far too floppy for me tho.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 24, 2008)

ILdÐÆMcº³;1317148 said:


> My bad, Your'e right I didn't I don't know much about scale length really. Just how it feels and plays.
> 
> Here is one that is right.
> 
> ...



it's bigger....a bit...



twiztedchild said:


> But Hell IF your Math skills are right, I wouldn't know I am no good at it , then Nice thats what at least a29" scale if that is right?



Math is right. But I think I measure it not right..or they photoshoped it not right


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 24, 2008)

yevetz said:


> it's bigger....a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> Math is right. But I think I measure it not right..or they photoshoped it not right



Either way it is still the cheapest production model 8 out. Besides the Agiles


----------



## REDBEARD (Dec 24, 2008)

If DGCL's site is correct its gonna be 26.5". It says it will have the same specs as the C7 HR with 808s, hipshot bridge, and schecter locking tuners. I think it will be ok as 26.5" It may not be perfect for 900 bucks and schecters awesome import quality, Im gonna need to snag one when I have the funds. Plus, if you already have a schecter hard case, the 8 should still fit.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 24, 2008)

I always thought the schecter 3/4 headstock arrangment was weird and somewhat "wrong" to my eyes.


Its nice to see it actually SUITS the 8 string 4/4 arrangement perfectly. Lovely 


Shame about the shorter scale length (than the 2228). I find even my rg2228 a bit flappy when downtuned a half step or 2.



Gaz


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 24, 2008)

26.5 should be fine, the FM408 is 25.5 and plays nicely.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 24, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> 26.5 should be fine, the FM408 is 25.5 and plays nicely.



 its kind of funny how everyone is so cought up on the short scale not "Being Able to withstand low tunings" :shrug" But what ever


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 24, 2008)

Just use thicker strings. It works. I've hit G comfortably on my Hellraiser C7 with a 64 on there, though it was a little floppy. For my preferred string guages, this is what I'd add for an 8-string, and I'm confident it would feel just fine, and I prefer my strings a little heavier than most people.

len 26.5"

E .010" PL == 17.51#
B, .0135" PL == 17.91#
G, .017" PL == 17.89#
D, .026" NW == 19.88#
A,, .034" NW == 19.01#
E,, .048" NW == 20.45#
B,,, .064" NW == 20.79#
^F,,, .088" NW == 21.15#
total == 154.6#


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 24, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Just use thicker strings. It works. I've hit G comfortably on my Hellraiser C7 with a 64 on there, though it was a little floppy. For my preferred string guages, this is what I'd add for an 8-string, and I'm confident it would feel just fine, and I prefer my strings a little heavier than most people.
> 
> len 26.5"
> 
> ...



Hell I hit a G on my h-207 with a .059  it wasn't even that floppy either


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 24, 2008)

For those of you using standard 9s:

len 26.5"

E .009" PL == 14.18#
B, .011" PL == 11.89#
G, .016" PL == 15.85#
D, .024" NW == 17.03#
A,, .032" NW == 17.03#
E,, .042" NW == 15.95#
B,,, .054" NW == 14.66#
^F,,, .074" NW == 15.39#
total == 121.99#


----------



## Groff (Dec 24, 2008)

MFB said:


> I'm more in love with _this _: Schecter 2008 USA CUSTOM SHOP Avenger flat-top-8 Custom Gloss Black w/Red Biohazard inlays 8-String Electric Guitar



*dies*

Man I'm such an Avenger whore... There are none more sexy...


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not surprised it was Schecter who would finally bring an 8 string to market that is closer to what (I think) most consumers would actually want.

Not black, two EMG 707's, not overpriced, no weird middle pick up position, etc. Is it set neck or bolt on? I think it'd be nicer if it was set, but I'm not planning on buying one anyway, so I don't mean to complain.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Drow Swordsman said:


> I'm not surprised it was Schecter who would finally bring an 8 string to market that is closer to what (I think) most consumers would actually want.
> 
> Not black, two EMG 707's, not overpriced, no weird middle pick up position, etc. Is it set neck or bolt on? I think it'd be nicer if it was set, but I'm not planning on buying one anyway, so I don't mean to complain.



Same specs as the HR C-7, so it's set neck.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 24, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> its kind of funny how everyone is so cought up on the short scale not "Being Able to withstand low tunings" :shrug" But what ever



Lower tuning? Are you need to go lower that F#?


----------



## antiochband (Dec 24, 2008)

hey, the pic is finally up. Looks bitchin'!


----------



## cyril v (Dec 24, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Lower tuning? Are you need to go lower that F#?



Personally, I would tune to *F*, and ideally *E* later on if I wanted to play my bands older material.

All of my bands current material is in Bb/A#.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 24, 2008)

ok...

why this thread is not sticky ?


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Dec 24, 2008)

Man I always looked down on 8 strings because they look so bulky, but that hellraiser gives me hardcore GAS! I am definately getting this when my Guitar Center bill is paid off!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 24, 2008)

That thing would be ideal for A D G C F A# D G (or with a drop G to have G to G on an 8 string spread) with light strings. I think it looks awesome.


----------



## larry (Dec 24, 2008)

daaaaaang. i hope that image isn't photoshopped, cuz it looks great.
can't wait to go to guitar center and try one out.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 24, 2008)

larry said:


> daaaaaang. i hope that image isn't photoshopped, cuz it looks great.
> can't wait to go to guitar center and try one out.



Nope. Guitar Center is switching Schecter out for ESP/LTD. Unless this changed, in which case somebody should quickly correct me.


----------



## Johann (Dec 24, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> Mom + Dad: "so what do you want for your birthday sport?"
> 
> Me: "Uhh... $900..."
> 
> ...




lol, dude, you're not alone, same issue with my parents here, except that i'll live on my own next year, so no more parents, yay!


----------



## cyril v (Dec 24, 2008)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Nope. Guitar Center is switching Schecter out for ESP/LTD. Unless this changed, in which case somebody should quickly correct me.



I hope not... the one near me just recently started getting decent schecters.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 24, 2008)

cyril v said:


> I hope not... the one near me just recently started getting decent schecters.



Really, that sucks  Sam Ash already sells ESP/LTD, where am I gonna play schecters now 

Besides you can already order ESP/LTD's from GC. 

I'm gonna be ticked if no one stocks schecters now 



Johann said:


> lol, dude, you're not alone, same issue with my parents here, except that i'll live on my own next year, so no more parents, yay!



Nice! Yeah I've only got another year of high school then I'm off to college. Unfortunately I really want to grow my hair out now but can't (thanks mom), so at college I'm thinking freshman year I'm just gonna stay away from scissors


----------



## Scootman1911 (Dec 24, 2008)

Please tell me Guitar Center is still getting new shipments of Schecter. I don't know where else I would find one of these to play. I never was very interested in 8's and while it would be cool, I'd rather get a 7 first anyways but that Hellraiser is sexy


----------



## Johann (Dec 24, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> Nice! Yeah I've only got another year of high school then I'm off to college. Unfortunately I really want to grow my hair out now but can't (thanks mom), so at college I'm thinking freshman year I'm just gonna stay away from scissors



come oooooon, you're not 9 anymore, i don't see why your mom doesn't let you grow your hair, you go to a catholic school or something? 

I shaved it when i entered to catholic school almost 2 years ago  now is almost 20 cms, and i love it.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 24, 2008)

Johann said:


> come oooooon, you're not 9 anymore, i don't see why your mom doesn't let you grow your hair, you go to a catholic school or something?
> 
> I shaved it when i entered to catholic school almost 2 years ago  now is almost 20 cms, and i love it.



Public school, and apparently if my hair is long it WILL give me acne (which is dumb, and totally wrong. I take great care of my hair and it's never greasey.) and I'll look like a thug if I have long hair/any facial hair (which of course will, in turn, fuck my 3.85 GPA and get me kicked out of my college course... That I can't get kicked out of...). Needless to say I'm on a no shaving strike for all of x-mas break in spite of her. 

And I guess if I had long hair and pulled it back to a ponytail (what I want) then it would be ok, but there's gonna be an in between stage of when it's "too long" but can't be pulled back because it's not long enough, so I'm stuck with short hair . I'm just trying to keep it LOOKING short for as long as possible, maybe if she doesn't notice it for awhile then when she tells me it needs cut I can just say if I have one more month then I could pull it back. But I doubt that'll happen .

/

But anyways I'm thinking I'll wait until after NAMM then after than I'm gonna try to pick one up (unless something even better pops up at NAMM). I know I'll have my college midterm back then so I'm hoping for great results on that (tbh it was the easiest exam in my class that I've taken so far) for more leverage on squeezing $$$ from my dad


----------



## yevetz (Dec 24, 2008)

Americans you are lucky ass mofos...you have a NAMM (NOMM NOMM)


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 24, 2008)

Where did all this OMM NOMM NOM shit come from all of a sudden? I never heard anyone say that once in my life until 2-3 months ago and now I see it 50x a day. Damn random internet lingo gibberish


----------



## Johann (Dec 24, 2008)

OMM NOM NOM for NAMM indeed.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 24, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Where did all this OMM NOMM NOM shit come from all of a sudden? I never heard anyone say that once in my life until 2-3 months ago and now I see it 50x a day. Damn random internet lingo gibberish



Haha kinda like shoop da whoop? It's just fun little inside jokes that all of us awesome ppl on message boards know and those people who are too "cool" for the internet don't know 

They're like our  to normal society 

You need to get your site up and sell schecters btw


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 24, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> Haha kinda like shoop da whoop? It's just fun little inside jokes that all of us awesome ppl on message boards know and those people who are too "cool" for the internet don't know
> 
> They're like our  to normal society
> 
> You need to get your site up and sell schecters btw



Yeah, that'll show 'the man' who's boss! 

And yes... working on that!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 24, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah, that'll show 'the man' who's boss!
> 
> And yes... working on that!



Sweet  I'm not gonna lie, if I ever get the cash for a Diezel, you and I are doing some business!

Emphasis on "if"


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 24, 2008)

Dusty201087 said:


> Sweet  I'm not gonna lie, if I ever get the cash for a Diezel, you and I are doing some business!
> 
> Emphasis on "if"



Haha, cool man. And yeah I understand, even at my dealer cost I couldn't afford a Diezel right now


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 24, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Haha, cool man. And yeah I understand, even at my dealer cost I couldn't afford a Diezel right now



Yeah, they're def worth it though. I got to play a second hand VH4 once and I fell in love. That + ENGL powerball =


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 24, 2008)

Krankguitarist said:


> I'd much rather have this sort of aesthetic on a schecter:


Man don't remind me how ugly my white ATX is  that black satin w/vintage binding is hot as crap, ESP struck gold with that on the Eclipse II and EC-1000 and the ATX is proof of that


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't know, it's kind of cool but I hate how fast those finishes turn glossy. I had an Eclipse in that finish and it was striking but it's most definitely not durable. I'd love to see some EC models with more PRS/Caparison-like mahogany stain finishes as opposed to the cheap paint.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 24, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> I don't know, it's kind of cool but I hate how fast those finishes turn glossy. I had an Eclipse in that finish and it was striking but it's most definitely not durable. I'd love to see some EC models with more PRS/Caparison-like mahogany stain finishes as opposed to the cheap paint.


that would be slick too...but instead of eclipses...M-IIs


----------



## REDBEARD (Dec 24, 2008)

Scootman1911 said:


> Please tell me Guitar Center is still getting new shipments of Schecter. I don't know where else I would find one of these to play. I never was very interested in 8's and while it would be cool, I'd rather get a 7 first anyways but that Hellraiser is sexy




That would be one of the dumbest moves they could make. The Schecter Hellraiser ALONE is one of the best selling guitars on the market from what I've read. IMO Schecter strait up OWNS the import market for price and quality.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 24, 2008)

REDBEARD said:


> That would be one of the dumbest moves they could make. The Schecter Hellraiser ALONE is one of the best selling guitars on the market from what I've read. * IMO Schecter strait up OWNS the import market for price and quality.*



Agree'd. I love their guitars, I was gonna get a Loomis before I found out about this beastly thing


----------



## JimboTheHobo (Dec 25, 2008)

is that 8ringer a Korean made? what a nice price!
Love those Korean made Schecter guitars though 


p.s.
about Diezel heads,.
i had both owned a Diezel vh4 & Herbert(version 1, 2.0, 2.5 all of'em) for
couple of years, and been using Herberts till now. 
also, thanks to the friend who has the E645..
i checked that powerball many times,...
imho, since one got Herbert (V 2.0) then he would hardly need a powerball.
may be for more presence, late 60's or early 70's good old JMPs or 
vertical input JCM 800s of early 80's would be a good co-head with Diezel.
and many times, imho, with some stomps, Bogner XTC classic can do almost 
everything what Diezels can do.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Lower tuning? Are you need to go lower that F#?



No not really any lower then a F# IF I got an 8 string It would most likely stay in F# and I might keep the H-207 in Drop A 



Scootman1911 said:


> Please tell me Guitar Center is still getting new shipments of Schecter. I don't know where else I would find one of these to play. I never was very interested in 8's and while it would be cool, I'd rather get a 7 first anyways but that Hellraiser is sexy



Even if they do keep Schecters in the stores the will not have an 8 string unless someone orders it spacial then returns it a week later. Same with the Ibanez, the guitar center here did that. I asked them why and the guy said it was because there isn't a big market for 8 strings



Strike07 said:


> is that 8ringer a Korean made? what a nice price!
> Love those Korean made Schecter guitars though



More lthen likely they are Korean made.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 25, 2008)

I love to see that Schecter did not screw with a working formula. 899 for that is going to take a huge bite out of Ibanez and ESP's sales.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> I love to see that Schecter did not screw with a working formula. 899 for that is going to take a huge bite out of Ibanez and ESP's sales.



so you think the 26.5" is a good idea for an 8 string?

Not trying to start anything just wondering man  I'm stuck between the RG8, the SC-608 and the Schecter C-8 HR at the moment


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 25, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> so you think the 26.5" is a good idea for an 8 string?
> 
> Not trying to start anything just wondering man  I'm stuck between the RG8, the SC-608 and the Schecter C-8 HR at the moment



Take a look at my posts with string guages. It's really easy to figure out how to get the same tension out of any scale lenth at any pitch just by switching string guages. 

Since I've gone to equal tension sets all my guitars feel the same tension-wise, despite some being 25.5"-scale, one being 26.5"-scale, and one being 27"-scale.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Take a look at my posts with string guages. It's really easy to figure out how to get the same tension out of any scale lenth at any pitch just by switching string guages.
> 
> Since I've gone to equal tension sets all my guitars feel the same tension-wise, despite some being 25.5"-scale, one being 26.5"-scale, and one being 27"-scale.



Oh, Nice. How did you figure out the tension anyways?


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 25, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> its kind of funny how everyone is so cought up on the short scale not "Being Able to withstand low tunings" :shrug" But what ever



Agreed. I could tune down to F on a 25.5 with no problems. Some guys here are kinda ridiculous about their string tension. Probably pick way too hard/play with really thick picks..

It'll be nice when these are going for used prices around $600 or $700. A good way to pick up a cheap decent quality 8 string to mess around with


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Agreed. I could tune down to F on a 25.5 with no problems. Some guys here are kinda ridiculous about their string tension. Probably pick way too hard/play with really thick picks..



I use a 1.0 mm pick  I don't know if that is "Really Thick" But it felt better then those Fender Style thin picks


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 25, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Oh, Nice. How did you figure out the tension anyways?



String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998

Just play around until the tensions make sense (i.e. all near equal, with more tension on the lower strings than the higher strings).


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 25, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Probably pick way too hard/play with really thick picks..



I play hard with a 1mm pick (also known as the Devin Townsend/Strapping Young Lad method, as well as a lot of other successful guitarists) and also manage to play really downtuned when I want to, on any scale length. Picking technique has very little to do with it.

Picking weak just makes you sound weak.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 25, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Agreed. I could tune down to F on a 25.5 with no problems. Some guys here are kinda ridiculous about their string tension. Probably pick way too hard/play with really thick picks..



Its got nothing to do with picking style. I want thicks strings for beefy sound on the low end and lighter strings on the high end for ease of playability. Just so happens i run anywhere from 9-65 to 10-72 depending on the guitar/tuning.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> String Guage and Tension Calculator - Version 0.1.4 - 26 apr 1998
> 
> Just play around until the tensions make sense (i.e. all near equal, with more tension on the lower strings than the higher strings).



that link the, I guess App wasn't working


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 25, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> so you think the 26.5" is a good idea for an 8 string?



Yes - I have a 25.5 scale 8 and while it's a bit loose, I use a 64 for it. 27 inch scale with it is decent too, so I can't see 26.5 being a blight on the guitar. I'd go with the Schecter or the LTD.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Yes - I have a 25.5 scale 8 and while it's a bit loose, I use a 64 for it. 27 inch scale with it is decent too, so I can't see 26.5 being a blight on the guitar. I'd go with the Schecter or the LTD.



LTD meaning the FM right?


----------



## Tombinator (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm digging how this Schecter 8 will have locking tuners, I just hope they don't completely cheap out on the production of these.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 25, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> I play hard with a 1mm pick (also known as the Devin Townsend/Strapping Young Lad method, as well as a lot of other successful guitarists) and also manage to play really downtuned when I want to, on any scale length. Picking technique has very little to do with it.
> 
> Picking weak just makes you sound weak.



There's a clip right now in I believe the 7 string section with someone playing some Meshuggah style riffs in Drop F with something like a 50. Really light, even lighter than what I would use, and guess what... still sounds heavy as hell and really tight. It can be done. Of course, it all depends on playing style, but assuming everyone needs huge strings or a huge scale length to play/sound tight is just  to me...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

Tombinator said:


> I'm digging how this Schecter 8 will have locking tuners, I just hope they don't completely cheap out on the production of these.



I thought the LTD's had the also at least the SC has them.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 25, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Its got nothing to do with picking style. I want thicks strings for beefy sound on the low end and lighter strings on the high end for ease of playability. Just so happens i run anywhere from 9-65 to 10-72 depending on the guitar/tuning.



I actually think thinner strings sound better for the lowest strings... makes the low notes come out more clearly, since the bigger the gauge the less treble there is. I don't play 8 strings, but with a 25.5" 7 string I use a low 54 for Bb or 56 for dropped to Ab. I imagine if I tuned to F on a 25.5" scale guitar I'd use about a 65 or so.

This is with a floating tremelo and locking nut though, which also helps add in some tension/resistance to bends...


----------



## Tombinator (Dec 25, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> I thought the LTD's had the also at least the SC has them.



Yeah, the SC608B has ESP locking tuners, the Stef-B8 has Sperzels. I'm guessing that since Schecter is a sister company to ESP, they might use the same molds with different logos. Dunno though...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

Tombinator said:


> Yeah, the SC608B has ESP locking tuners, the Stef-B8 has Sperzels. I'm guessing that since Schecter is a sister company to ESP, they might use the same molds with different logos. Dunno though...



Makes sence.  Ever since I got my H-207 I noticed how the Schecter C models look exactly like my guitar. just a diferent headstock . same fret access some arced tops it was creepy


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 25, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


> There's a clip right now in I believe the 7 string section with someone playing some Meshuggah style riffs in Drop F with something like a 50. Really light, even lighter than what I would use, and guess what... still sounds heavy as hell and really tight. It can be done. Of course, it all depends on playing style, but assuming everyone needs huge strings or a huge scale length to play/sound tight is just  to me...



You should probably try reading my post again. I was talking about picking strength, not string thickness or scale length 

I agree, thin strings, short scale-length, whatever, it _can_ work as long as it works for you. You just have to make sure you don't pick super-weak, or it'll sound neutered and pathetic.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Dec 25, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Even if they do keep Schecters in the stores the will not have an 8 string unless someone orders it spacial then returns it a week later. Same with the Ibanez, the guitar center here did that. I asked them why and the guy said it was because there isn't a big market for 8 strings



I had a feeling they wouldn't carry them since they rarely even have any 7's here. I've seen 2 Hellraiser 7's at the GC here and that's it. Well looks like I have to hope someone will have the 8 ordered and then return it so I can try it out.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

Scootman1911 said:


> I had a feeling they wouldn't carry them since they rarely even have any 7's here. I've seen 2 Hellraiser 7's at the GC here and that's it. Well looks like I have to hope someone will have the 8 ordered and then return it so I can try it out.



Yeah. and F someone did that the price would drop a few hundred bucks maybe only like 200 for the schecter the RG2228 they cut off $400 USD and was selling it for what they bought it for. because they weren't "allowed" to have it in the store or something stupid


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 25, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Yeah. and F someone did that the price would drop a few hundred bucks maybe only like 200 for the schecter the RG2228 they cut off $400 USD and was selling it for what they bought it for. because they weren't "allowed" to have it in the store or something stupid


if they keep custom order shit around it doesn't do good things for them lol, that's how I got a 707 for 60 bucks. Funny story about that, I walk into GC and walk around a bit head over to accessories...wait...is this price right...yeah it's a special order, you want it? yep. lol no thinking required


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> if they keep custom order shit around it doesn't do good things for them lol, that's how I got a 707 for 60 bucks. Funny story about that, I walk into GC and walk around a bit head over to accessories...wait...is this price right...yeah it's a special order, you want it? yep. lol no thinking required



Nice. an Yeah there is one Guitar Center store here that will still try and sell crap guitars for full price even used. they have a Ibanez RG1527 beat to hell and not set up doesn't come with its case for $799. that was like 5 months ago and it is still there no one wants to buy it. Shannon even told the guy trying to sell it to him that he wouldn't pay that much for that Piece of crap


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 26, 2008)

This is very tempting! I might get it when it comes out! I love working at a store that is a Schecter Dealer!!!!!!

Although Im not a huge EMG guy. Are there any passives that would swap for those? Lungren?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Dec 27, 2008)

Nick1 said:


> This is very tempting! I might get it when it comes out! I love working at a store that is a Schecter Dealer!!!!!!
> 
> Although Im not a huge EMG guy. Are there any passives that would swap for those? Lungren?



If you get to play this you have to review it 

And you could probably switch out the pups, but since EMG insist on using their damned bass pickup housing for 7-8s (although they may have to for 8 string pups but idk), you're left with a few options. You could replace them and leave the empty space there, you could fill the space with some foam (look around here for explanation), or you could buy/make special pickup rings (again, look around here for a place to buy). 

I'd def like to hear one with M8's


----------



## Nick1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Lungren makes the M8s right? Any one got any clips of them in a guitar similar to the HR-8?


----------



## Scootman1911 (Dec 27, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Yeah. and F someone did that the price would drop a few hundred bucks maybe only like 200 for the schecter the RG2228 they cut off $400 USD and was selling it for what they bought it for. because they weren't "allowed" to have it in the store or something stupid



They weren't allowed to have it? Hahaha well looks like if someone does sell one to Guitar Center, if it's cheap enough, I might have to get it. If I don't like it I'm sure I can sell it to someone for as much as I got it if not more


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 28, 2008)

Scootman1911 said:


> They weren't allowed to have it? Hahaha well looks like if someone does sell one to Guitar Center, if it's cheap enough, I might have to get it. If I don't like it I'm sure I can sell it to someone for as much as I got it if not more



you could sell it for the full price and make a profit


----------



## Fler (Dec 28, 2008)

F. U. C. K.

That shits hot.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Dec 28, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> you could sell it for the full price and make a profit



Hahahah exactly what I was thinking. Or even just sell it for a little cheaper


----------



## RomeApartJizzy (Dec 28, 2008)

I is schecter whore too

but I really am getting tired of the same old colors they use...

Thats why I went Agile Oceanburst!  pure sex


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 28, 2008)

Scootman1911 said:


> Hahahah exactly what I was thinking. Or even just sell it for a little cheaper



yeah, but you gotta hope someone orders one then returns it like a week later though 



RomeApartJizzy said:


> I is schecter whore too
> 
> but I really am getting tired of the same old colors they use...
> 
> Thats why I went Agile Oceanburst!  pure sex



I got to agree but at least it isn't ONLY black like alot of Ibanez or even the LTDs  Schecter has White and the Black Cherry for there seven strings and even a few others for there 6's


----------



## Tombinator (Dec 29, 2008)

A vomit/toxic green maple top veneer would be fucking sweet! A solid forest or olive green would be cool as well.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dudes, check out RL pics! 

Schecter Hellraiser C-8 8 String Guitar

What's up with that springy looking thing under the high B string on the EMG 808 (bridge position)?


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 3, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Dudes, check out RL pics!
> 
> Schecter Hellraiser C-8 8 String Guitar
> 
> What's up with that springy looking thing under the high B string on the EMG 808 (bridge position)?



 my gas for this just came back full force 


and a for the "Springy" looking thing it looks like a Connector to me 

and alot of people are going to be dissapointed that itis in fact a 26.5"


----------



## Tombinator (Jan 3, 2009)

Or possibly a spring from the hipshot bridge.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 3, 2009)

Tombinator said:


> Or possibly a spring from the hipshot bridge.



Mybe  but the Bridge has all its springs


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 3, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> my gas for this just came back full force
> 
> 
> and a for the "Springy" looking thing it looks like a Connector to me
> ...



The LTD is 25.5, I don't see a huge reason for hating it. 

It's not like a lot of people get a 8 string with the prospect of down tuning very much  besides, I'm not a luthier or anything, but I highly doubt a half inch is going to make/break the guitar  Hell, if I ordered a custom and it came with the wrong scale length, it'd probably take me a few years to notice unless it was like the BlackMachine 8 and was a massive 30" scale


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 3, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> The LTD is 25.5, I don't see a huge reason for hating it.
> 
> It's not like a lot of people get a 8 string with the prospect of down tuning very much  besides, I'm not a luthier or anything, but I highly doubt a half inch is going to make/break the guitar  Hell, if I ordered a custom and it came with the wrong scale length, it'd probably take me a few years to notice unless it was like the BlackMachine 8 and was a massive 30" scale



well I know it wont bother me I was looking at getting the FM-408 because of the price and keeping it in F#, butnow that is is out and is basicly the same body as the FM just an inch longer and about $100 cheaper I won't mind it. But I was talking about all these guys on here talking about it isnt good if it doesn't have some 28.75" + scale neck on it  which is also funny because they say the same thing about 7 strings being 24.75" which I think works fine if your not tuning down to drop G on it


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 3, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> well I know it wont bother me I was looking at getting the FM-408 because of the price and keeping it in F#, butnow that is is out and is basicly the same body as the FM just an inch longer and about $100 cheaper I won't mind it. But I was talking about all these guys on here talking about it isnt good if it doesn't have some 28.75" + scale neck on it  which is also funny because they say the same thing about 7 strings being 24.75" which I think works fine if your not tuning down to drop G on it



Really  I mean if I got an 8 I really can't see myself down tuning more than a half step, maybe drop E once in a great while but still 

My 6 hardly ever leaves standard, the lowest I've tuned for atleast a few months is drop D


----------



## Tombinator (Jan 3, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> Mybe  but the Bridge has all its springs



I was guessing the guitar tech could of changed them out since different coil gauges and lengths add to various tensions, also depending on the string gauge itself, the tunings, player's preference, etc.

Could of easily been a coil for the EMG's height adjustments.


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 4, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> Really  I mean if I got an 8 I really can't see myself down tuning more than a half step, maybe drop E once in a great while but still
> 
> My 6 hardly ever leaves standard, the lowest I've tuned for atleast a few months is drop D



thats true 


Tombinator said:


> I was guessing the guitar tech could of changed them out since different coil gauges and lengths add to various tensions, also depending on the string gauge itself, the tunings, player's preference, etc.
> 
> Could of easily been a coil for the EMG's height adjustments.



maybe. or a spring from another guitar


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, it's probably just a spring. Notice how it's not on one pic, so it can't be something that's made to be put on the EMG's 

One of these two things are going to have to be at NAMM for me to _NOT_ buy this guitar as soon as DCGL starts selling it 

a) another 8 string with a Kahler (standard) or 

b) an awesome 7 with a Kahler or FR


----------

